# When Should Your Hops Flower?



## Spartan 117 (25/10/09)

Have some Goldings(I think) growing in front of my house, it started of not too good, got a bit hot for them and they got to thirsty. But now they're going good and the tallest vine is a 2 ro so metres tall. 

Just wondering when they'll start flowering and when to harvest. 

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## QldKev (25/10/09)

Not for many sleeps yet, not sure in Melb. but up here not until Jan/Feb.

QldKev


----------



## bullsneck (25/10/09)

I didn't harvest till around Australia Day this year, so you don't hold your breath.

If you're wondering about when they will flower because you need some Goldings hops for a brew, try this...

Brew a batch using store bought Goldings, then when you're hops flower, brew the same recipe and compare the different flavours of fresh, green hops.

A very interesting little brewing experiment!


----------



## stugur (2/11/09)

Hi,
First time post. Does anyone know where I can get hold of hops rhizomes in Perth?

Cheers

Stug


----------



## O'Henry (2/11/09)

Ebay is your best bet. Saying that, it is a little late to be planting them now, but you might get lucky. If you do plant them, I dont imagine the harvest will be big, but you will have an established root stock for next season.

Also, the quarantine laws in WA mean you cannot bring in hops from other states (AFAIK), so you would also need to check this... Good luck finding some!


----------



## Nick JD (2/11/09)

QldKev said:


> Not for many sleeps yet, not sure in Melb. but up here not until Jan/Feb.
> 
> QldKev



You grow them in Bundy, Kev? I thought that wasn't possible.

I want to grow some here, just tio have a go - but was told I'd get no flowers so was put off. How do yours go?


----------

